# show us your cunningham skinks and land mullets



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

*omg i love cunngham skinks and i realy want a land mullet please post some pictures of yours please. These pics are of my girl sparta in my outdoor enclosure*


----------



## greeny1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont blame you for loving cunninghams. My favourite skinks, and maybe even my favourite lizard. Heres a couple of mine. The first one is from the snowy mountains & the second is her babies. Dont keep land mullets yet.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

omg she is sooo cute love the babys anyone else got some pics to share


----------



## greeny1 (Aug 11, 2009)

My Pair.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

bump any more


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

this is a newer photo of sparta shes in a tank with 2 baby blueys and 2 juvinile beardys and her so to all the people that say you cant house cunningham skinks with other reptiles are wrong!!!!


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 11, 2009)

Not a mullet,but some king skinks


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pics Pike.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

how do you put the photos big instead of having to click the thumbnail


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 11, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> this is a newer photo of sparta shes in a tank with 2 baby blueys and 2 juvinile beardys and her so to all the people that say you cant house cunningham skinks with other reptiles are wrong!!!!



This can't end well.


----------



## jinin (Aug 11, 2009)

Which 1 eats the rest?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 11, 2009)

pike1 said:


> This can't end well.


 
why? ive kept cunninghams with shingles, beardies, gidgees and blue tounges for years, never had any problems, they have a nasty attitude towards people, but ive found they get along well with other lizards.


----------



## Dave (Aug 11, 2009)

But they were the same size? not with 2 baby blueys 2 juvie dragons?...


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

well my cunningham i bout 40cm the baby bluys bout 15-20cm bearded dragons female is bigger then my cunningham and the male is about as big


----------



## stumpy13 (Aug 11, 2009)

*cunninghams*

i keep my baby blotchies and cunninghams together with no worries


----------



## Kylerules999 (May 9, 2010)

Great cunninghams Pike1 who bred them


----------



## Ponzy (Jan 28, 2012)

*Could someone identify please?*

We have had this family of lizards (?) in the garden for some years now and they seem to produce a family every year. We occasionally feed them mushrooms which they thoroughly enjoy and have become tame as a result...we are on the mid-north coast of NSW.

But we wonder what they are...we had thought they were land mullets but seeing an earlier pic on this thread made us wonder if they are 'king lizards'. Mother and father are possibly about 25-30 cm long, father is the darker one of the two.

Max


----------



## richardsc (Mar 8, 2012)

you will find they are full grown pretty much,not land mullets or king skinks,look like black rock skinks to me


----------

